# Storm Coming In Mi Anyone Need Help



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

The Storm Is Coming Tonight If Anyone Needs Help In The Metro Detroit Area Let Me Know I Have My Own Truck With 8 Ft Plow And A Snow Ex Salt Spreader Pro 575. Would Like To Get Like $90 An Hour
Call Paul At 248 739-1487


----------



## FaulknerLwnCare (Nov 17, 2005)

Ill Go 70.00 An Hour Min.


----------

